# Ras Async Adapter



## joshua scott (Sep 26, 2009)

The pc in question is a gateway notebook model w340ui and apparently is equipped with the Ras Async Adapter. I did a clean install of windows and no long have the ethernet drivers to connect to the internet....and also after hours of searching i didnt find them....what makes it even more difficult is there is no other information available on the make and model of this adapter....only the name of it as stated above and everything else is "not available". Im stucjk and dont know what to do or where else to look.....also on a side note my windows xp installation disk is of no help either, and since i cant get online it is impossible for me to detect and find exactly what i need.:sigh:


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Can you post the serial # of this laptop?
Bill


----------



## joshua scott (Sep 26, 2009)

S/N: N1976 K10 97493

Gateway Notebook W340UI


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Something is not right here.
According to your serivce tag you have a:
Model: Gateway ML3109 Notebook
Serial Number: N1976K1097493 
Operating System: XP

Drivers here:
http://support.gateway.com/support/...wse&platform=10022&model=11332&os=10406&type=


----------



## joshua scott (Sep 26, 2009)

you are right i looked up the specs and it matches this laptop perfectly.....i dont understand why this number was not on the stickers on the bottom of the pc but im sure you have solved my problem...as soon as i try out the drivers i will post my results...


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Let me know 
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## joshua scott (Sep 26, 2009)

ok now its getting frustrating....i dont even know which one to download because ML3109 is not even listed under supported hardware for the downloads...i just dont get it, been waiting days just to get this ******* pc online and its just not happening


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

This is a direct link to the drivers from the serial # you posted:
http://support.gateway.com/support/...wse&platform=10022&model=11332&os=10406&type=

It has both Modem and Network Drivers, although I see nothing for this Ras Async aapter.

Can you post the errors you have in the Device Manager
Also on these errors:
Right click on the error>Properties>Details Tab
Post the info you find under Device Instance ID

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## joshua scott (Sep 26, 2009)

Ok Bill be patient with me for i am a noob....i am not getting any errors on anything its simply that the device details of my adapter simply state that everytyhing is "not available" as well as a yellow triangle with a black exclamation next to anything ethernet adapter related...as well as pci device,sm bus controller and video controller....the only error im seeing is this device isnt working because it has a problem....


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Is there any way you can run an Everest report (link under my signature) and attach the full report to the thread?
This report will ID all your hardware issues so I can get you the correct drivers.

The other option (although not fully accurate) is to go to the Device Manager
Post ALL errors you have.
Also on these errors:
Right click on the error>Properties>Details Tab
Post the info you find under Device Instance ID
Do this for each error you have

Seeing this Gateway is not internet accessible, you may need to download it to another computer, save the program and install it on the Gateway. Then transfer the report to the working computer and upload it to the thread using the Go Advanced option.
Thanks,
Bill


----------

